# anemones eating cleaner shrimps



## ymh1253 (Feb 3, 2008)

Has anybody else had the problem with anemones eating cleaner shrimps?.if so what can be done to prevent it?


----------



## dallops_of_polyps (Feb 19, 2008)

what type of anemones because my saddle/carpet will eat anything.


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

My Flower anem tries to eat anything he can get a hold of.

As stated, what type of anemone is it? It is in their nature to consume whatever (or most of) what they catch.


----------

